# Some of my early oil paintings



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Some of my oil paintings that I did in my teens and up into my early twenties. I havent done any since bet hope to become inspired to do more at some point. I've learnt alot since those days thanks to the internet etc and feel I would be much improved since then.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Some more


----------



## dw.artforum (7 mo ago)

The landscape paintings realistically captured surface looks of land and water and with nice color!


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

thanks


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

MilkWelcome said:


> So that I could take pictures so beautifully as a teenager! Apparently, you have a talent, because I admire every picture of you


thank you


----------



## mullerchaim (5 mo ago)

I admire your talent, your self-taught and self-taught on the internet at that age. You are a person with potential and beautiful works.


----------

